# new husband doesn't get it



## whathaveidone (Jan 10, 2011)

2 years ago I married a guy I had broken off an engagement to 20 years ago. It was a fairy tale. It turned ugly really quickly. He's an alcoholic, he's cashed in all of his rrsp's $70000.00 worth to gamble at the casino. He was in 5 minor car accidents in 2 years from drinking and driving. I demanded he stop drinking. He refused and I kicked him out. He's been living on his own for about 2 months. He would never go to detox because he thought it was too expensive. He called me last week to tell me he bought a new sports car. I am livid. He left me with $34000.00 debt, we lost our house because the mortgage payment was spent at the casino. Now he flies a new car in my face? He's still drinking and if we get back together he's just bringing more debt into the situation. We couldn't handle the debt we had. He claims he doesn't dare drink and drive now because he's afraid of ruining his new car. He wouldn't stop drinking for his marriage. He says kicking him out is not being supportive. I'm on a permanent disability due to a brain injury and can't take stress. Any thoughts?


----------

